# Lettone e figli



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2017)

Sto leggendo in questi giorni una discussione su fb in cui figlie adulte difendono il piacere di dormire con la madre, in mancanza del padre, andato via di casa o deceduto.
A queste si sono aggiunte madri che dichiarano il piacere e la comodità  di dormire con i bambini per anni  dicendo letteralmente "per l'intimità c'è tempo. Ora i bambini hanno bisogno".
Credo che vi siano donne (e uomini, se accettano il divano) che considerino negativamente  il sesso non procreativo anche solo simbolicamente.
È ovvio che una madre sola potrebbe fare sesso in motel o a casa di un compagno, ma il significato simbolico di quello spazio occupato dalla figlia resta. Credo che possa essere anche un modo per rafforzare la figura del padre simbolico, quando questo fisicamente non c'è più.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto leggendo in questi giorni una discussione su fb in cui figlie adulte difendono il piacere di dormire con la madre, in mancanza del padre, andato via di casa o deceduto.
> A queste si sono aggiunte madri che dichiarano il piacere e la comodità  di dormire con i bambini per anni  dicendo letteralmente "per l'intimità c'è tempo. Ora i bambini hanno bisogno".
> Credo che vi siano donne (e uomini, se accettano il divano) che considerino negativamente  il sesso non procreativo anche solo simbolicamente.
> È ovvio che una madre sola potrebbe fare sesso in motel o a casa di un compagno, ma il significato simbolico di quello spazio occupato dalla figlia resta. Credo che possa essere anche un modo per rafforzare la figura del padre simbolico, quando questo fisicamente non c'è più.


Io credo che esistano donne (ne conosco molte) che diventate mamme smettono di essere mogli e mariti che subiscono e accettano prendendo poi ognuno la sua decisione. 
I figli prima ti tutto e il loro rapporto madre figlio prima di tutto 
Mai capito come si possa amare un uomo tanto da farci un figlio e smettere di desiderarlo nel momento in cui arriva un figlio. 
Io non ho mai fatto venire i miei figli nel lettone. Li allattavo in sala perché avevo paura di addormentarmi e di conseguenza lasciarli dormire con me 
Quello spazio è sempre stato della coppia come altri spazi
Non è riservato a molto ma lo rifarei


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2017)

farfalla ha detto:


> Io credo che esistano donne (ne conosco molte) che diventate mamme smettono di essere mogli e mariti che subiscono e accettano prendendo poi ognuno la sua decisione.
> I figli prima ti tutto e il loro rapporto madre figlio prima di tutto
> Mai capito come si possa amare un uomo tanto da farci un figlio e smettere di desiderarlo nel momento in cui arriva un figlio.
> Io non ho mai fatto venire i miei figli nel lettone. Li allattavo in sala perché avevo paura di addormentarmi e di conseguenza lasciarli dormire con me
> ...


Ci sono molte cose sbagliate che si fanno nella vita. Basta non sbagliarle proprio tutte.
Io penso che sia educativo e sano per i figli, oltre che per la coppia, avere ruoli e spazi chiari.


----------



## Lostris (28 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sto leggendo in questi giorni una discussione su fb in cui figlie adulte difendono il piacere di dormire con la madre, in mancanza del padre, andato via di casa o deceduto.
> A queste si sono aggiunte madri che dichiarano il piacere e la comodità  di dormire con i bambini per anni  dicendo letteralmente "per l'intimità c'è tempo. Ora i bambini hanno bisogno".
> Credo che vi siano donne (e uomini, se accettano il divano) che considerino negativamente  il sesso non procreativo anche solo simbolicamente.
> È ovvio che una madre sola potrebbe fare sesso in motel o a casa di un compagno, ma il significato simbolico di quello spazio occupato dalla figlia resta. Credo che possa essere anche un modo per rafforzare la figura del padre simbolico, quando questo fisicamente non c'è più.


La penso anch'io così.
Mia sorella a venticinque anni dorme nel lettone con mia madre. 
la cosa era saltuaria prima, ma si è accentuata fino a diventare quotidiana quando, otto anni fa, io sono uscita di casa.

Una mia collega, praticamente ragazza madre, dorme da sempre con il figlio, ora dodicenne. Sembra compiaciuta quando mi racconta come siano attaccati.. io ho i brividi invece.

Saltuariamente mio figlio arriva nel lettone, ma è l'eccezione e dopo che si riaddormenta lo riporto al suo posto.
Quando erano più piccoli mai tenuti nel letto con noi... non è che questo sia servito :sonar:, ma sono convinta che ognuno abbia il suo ruolo e il suo posto.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> La penso anch'io così.
> Mia sorella a venticinque anni dorme nel lettone con mia madre.
> la cosa era saltuaria prima, ma si è accentuata fino a diventare quotidiana quando, otto anni fa, io sono uscita di casa.
> 
> ...


Appena separata mia figlia è venuta a dormire da me una notte.
Credo che anche se grandi inconsciamente i figli si sentano in colpa per una separazione per non essere stati sufficienti per tenere insieme i genitori.
Penso che assolutamente non vada assecondato questo sentire.
Naturalmente il mattino dopo ho detto che non era necessario.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2017)

*..*

Ricordo ancora mio figlio quando qualche anno fa perculava suo cugino (di 10 anni più grande) perché dormiva ancora con la mamma

E la cosa brutta era che anche la mamma (che aveva contribuito in modo decisivo a questa abitudine) lo perculasse assieme a mio figlio, forse per smuoverlo in uno scatto di dignità 

Esempio classico di come a volte si resta vittime Delle proprie egoistiche scelte, perché è chiaro che la colpa di queste abitudini è da imputare interamente ai genitori che le stimolano e la assecondano, per vari motivi.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2017)

Farò la voce in parte fuori dal coro. Per me quando mio figlio dorme con me e' un piacere  

Capita ogni tanto, soprattutto quando non sta troppo bene. Però è da quando ha due mesi che dorme non solo nel suo lettino, ma proprio nella sua cameretta. Poi c'è l'eccezione, l'occasione... Chiamatela come volete. E mi dico che è anche bello.... Finché dura 

Il più delle volte lo faccio quando e' malato, comunque. E non gliela darei come consuetudine non solo per non creare vizi et similia, ma anche perché il rovescio della medaglia di potermelo godere e sentirlo respirare vicino e' che è troppo vicino. Alla fine non riesco a dormire, con lui attaccato come una cozza .

Per il che, qualche volta seppoffa, sempre finirei col trovarmi coricata per terra. Però il momento dell'addormentamento e' sempre con me. Questo ad oggi, ma in effetti è ancora piccolo. Arriverà il tempo per cui anche questa modalità di cedere al sonno diventerà una eccezione. Per il momento che dire.... Anche se significa andare a letto alle nove e mezza io aspetto quel tempo. I giochi che si fanno in silenzio, e gli abbracci, e le tirate di capelli mascherate da "caaara mamma ".... beh... Le ricorderò per tutta la vita


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Farò la voce in parte fuori dal coro. Per me quando mio figlio dorme con me e' un piacere
> 
> Capita ogni tanto, soprattutto quando non sta troppo bene. Però è da quando ha due mesi che dorme non solo nel suo lettino, ma proprio nella sua cameretta. Poi c'è l'eccezione, l'occasione... Chiamatela come volete. E mi dico che è anche bello.... Finché dura
> 
> ...


Diciamo che non sei in ottimi rapporti con il padre...


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Diciamo che non sei in ottimi rapporti con il padre...


In che senso lo dici in questo contesto? Conosco madri che fanno come faccio io, e non hanno particolari problemi di coppia....


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Farò la voce in parte fuori dal coro. Per me quando mio figlio dorme con me e' un piacere
> 
> )


.. è quello il problema , il piacere. (Del genitore)

Non per te, essendo una tantum, ma x quei genitori che per il proprio piacere se lo schioccano nel letto con loro (o uno dei due) sine die


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> In che senso lo dici in questo contesto? Conosco madri che fanno come faccio io, e non hanno particolari problemi di coppia....


Quelle che lo fanno...li avranno


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> .. è quello il problema , il piacere. (Del genitore)Non per te, essendo una tantum, ma x quei genitori che per il proprio piacere se lo schioccano nel letto con loro (o uno dei due) sine die


Io credo che [MENTION=4739]Brunetta[/MENTION] intendesse dire, come nel post iniziale, che è una tendenza delle madri che sono di fatto single. Di qui il figlio che assume un po' la valenza del partner. Ci ho pensato un po'. Però conosco anche tante coppie felicemente sposate che da sempre dormono a tre. Anche con figli più grandicelli del mio. Non so se c'è tutta questa correlazione, o questa valenza sostitutiva. A me viene più da pensare che appunto, come dici, fa piacere. Che poi da questa abitudine nascano situazioni al limite del paradosso, tipo figli grandi che non dormono senza genitori, concordo sulla opportunità di non farli dipendenti in tutto da noi per soddisfare un nostro benessere. Che poi magari se si è in coppia non si tramuta in malessere solo per il figlio. Questo si. Se invece è il figlio grande che cerca il lettone per consolare la mamma rimasta sola, allora forse è necessario  "alleggerirlo".


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelle che lo fanno...li avranno



Stai parlando praticamente di tutte le mie amiche. Una, figlio coetaneo del mio, lo allatta ancora.


----------



## Skorpio (28 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Se invece è il figlio grande che cerca il lettone per consolare la mamma rimasta sola, allora forse è necessario  "alleggerirlo".


Quel gioco li io l'ho fatto (da figlio) per cui parlo x esperienza diretta 

Ma prima di restare orfano io dormivo da sempre bello beato in camera mia a porta chiusa, e luce spenta

Mia madre non mi chiese nulla, ero io che la notte mi alzavo ripetutamente x "controllare" che almeno lei fosse ancora viva (perché se mi moriva anche lei lo avrei avuto nel culo fino alle palle  )

Per cui, alla fine, mi trasferii nel letto matrimoniale.

Ma questo non c'entra nulla col vizio che prende il bimbo nei primi anni di vita


----------



## Lostris (28 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Stai parlando praticamente di tutte le mie amiche. Una, figlio coetaneo del mio, lo allatta ancora.


Scusa quanto ha tuo figlio?


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2017)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Quel gioco li io l'ho fatto (da figlio) per cui parlo x esperienza diretta
> 
> Ma prima di restare orfano io dormivo da sempre bello beato in camera mia a porta chiusa, e luce spenta
> 
> ...


Lo sai che mi hai fatto sorridere? Hai detto una cosa che nel suo essere molto pesante mi ha fatto una infinita tenerezza


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2017)

Lostris ha detto:


> Scusa quanto ha tuo figlio?


Poco più di due anni e quattro mesi.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> Stai parlando praticamente di tutte le mie amiche. Una, figlio coetaneo del mio, lo allatta ancora.


Non mi ricordo quanto ha il tuo, mi pare due anni.
A due anni non si allatta si dà un po' di latte per dormire.
Comunque poi può dormire nel suo lettino. 
Il letto matrimoniale ha un valore simbolico e penso che abbia un significato simbolico sostituire il partner con un figlio. 
Mi pare ovvio che espellere un partner che c'è è più grave.


----------



## Foglia (28 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non mi ricordo quanto ha il tuo, mi pare due anni.
> A due anni non si allatta si dà un po' di latte per dormire.
> Comunque poi può dormire nel suo lettino.
> Il letto matrimoniale ha un valore simbolico e penso che abbia un significato simbolico sostituire il partner con un figlio.
> Mi pare ovvio che espellere un partner che c'è è più grave.


No 

Questo bimbo non prende un po' di latte per dormire. Al grido di "tetta!" questo puffo, che mangia come un manzo, dotato di tutti i denti da latte, e' capace di ribaltare la madre ovunque si trovi. Vedere questo "piccolo" di quasi due anni e mezzo, attaccato alla tetta un po' mi fa sorridere  .

Calcola che io mi sono fermata ad  "appena" 14 mesi


----------



## disincantata (28 Maggio 2017)

Su  tre figlie,  l'unica che ogni tanto, se si svegliava in piena notte, correva in camera nostra e 'saltava' letteralmente' nel lettone,  era la piu' piccola, per pigrizia essendo magari le 4 di notte e dovendoci alzare alle 6,30 la lasciavo in mezzo, pero' capitava raramente che  si svegliasse.  Le altre due credo non abbiano mai toccato il lettone.  Ancora oggi e' sempre la piccola (ormai grandeee) che se capita non ha problemi  a dormire con me, 
Una piuttosto dormirebbe in terrazzo ahahahah ne con me, ne con le sue sorelle.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2017)

Cielo ha detto:


> No
> 
> Questo bimbo non prende un po' di latte per dormire. Al grido di "tetta!" questo puffo, che mangia come un manzo, dotato di tutti i denti da latte, e' capace di ribaltare la madre ovunque si trovi. Vedere questo "piccolo" di quasi due anni e mezzo, attaccato alla tetta un po' mi fa sorridere  .
> 
> Calcola che io mi sono fermata ad  "appena" 14 mesi


Anch'io come te.
A un certo punto bisogna dire NO come se ne dovranno dire tanti.


----------



## Brunetta (28 Maggio 2017)

disincantata ha detto:


> Su  tre figlie,  l'unica che ogni tanto, se si svegliava in piena notte, correva in camera nostra e 'saltava' letteralmente' nel lettone,  era la piu' piccola, per pigrizia essendo magari le 4 di notte e dovendoci alzare alle 6,30 la lasciavo in mezzo, pero' capitava raramente che  si svegliasse.  Le altre due credo non abbiano mai toccato il lettone.  Ancora oggi e' sempre la piccola (ormai grandeee) che se capita non ha problemi  a dormire con me,
> Una piuttosto dormirebbe in terrazzo ahahahah ne con me, ne con le sue sorelle.


Certamente mia figlia dorme con me se andiamo in albergo o altrove. Mica prendiamo due camere. Ma sono situazioni temporanee particolati. Mi pare sia successo cinque volte.


----------



## iosolo (29 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quelle che lo fanno...li avranno


Fatto. E li ho avuti. 

Bambino nel lettone per i primi anni. Lo allattavo era comodo per me e per loro, soprattutto con il secondo che mi faceva passare nottate sveglia e la mattina il lavoro mi attendeva allo stesso orario. 
Pensavo di saper gestire i ruoli e di non rimanerne incastrata. Pensavo che eravamo forti come coppia, non come quelle che alla prima avversità scoppiano... 

Mio marito e io ci siamo persi invece. 
Lui ha trovato un'altra nel ruolo di femmina che io ho lasciato vacante. Lui è stronzo ovviamente, ma ciò non toglie che per  non rispettare i spazi si finisce per incastrarsi in qualcosa in cui poi è molto difficile uscire...


----------



## Piperita (29 Maggio 2017)

Io sono per " tutti insieme appassionatamente" e quando i miei figli erano piccoli dormivamo spesso tutti insieme nel lettone, tutti abbracciati...sono i ricordi più belli che ho.
Quando mio marito è andato via, non avevo mai dormito da sola e mi metteva angoscia farlo, così ho chiesto a mia figlia di dormire con me nel lettone per qualche giorno e mi ha accontentata.


----------



## Brunetta (29 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Fatto. E li ho avuti.
> 
> Bambino nel lettone per i primi anni. Lo allattavo era comodo per me e per loro, soprattutto con il secondo che mi faceva passare nottate sveglia e la mattina il lavoro mi attendeva allo stesso orario.
> Pensavo di saper gestire i ruoli e di non rimanerne incastrata. Pensavo che eravamo forti come coppia, non come quelle che alla prima avversità scoppiano...
> ...


Non colpevolizzarti. Io non l'ho fatto, ma... :unhappy:


----------



## iosolo (30 Maggio 2017)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Non colpevolizzarti. Io non l'ho fatto, ma... :unhappy:


Cercare di imparare dai propri errori però si. 
E' il minimo dopo tutto questo dolore. 

Lui però rimane sempre stronzo


----------



## Brunetta (30 Maggio 2017)

iosolo ha detto:


> Cercare di imparare dai propri errori però si.
> E' il minimo dopo tutto questo dolore.
> 
> Lui però rimane sempre stronzo


Quoto :carneval:

I figli sono pure suoi eh


----------



## Brunetta (22 Aprile 2019)

Riesumo questa discussione perché il cambiamento dopo la nascita dei figli può essere molto complesso è portare a percepire se stesso o il partner (in senso neutro) non più come partner sessuale perché genitore non solo dei figli, ma anche proprio.


----------



## disincantata (22 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Riesumo questa discussione perché il cambiamento dopo la nascita dei figli può essere molto complesso è portare a percepire se stesso o il partner (in senso neutro) non più come partner sessuale perché genitore non solo dei figli, ma anche proprio.



Mai stato il mio caso.


----------



## danny (26 Aprile 2019)

Lostris ha detto:


> La penso anch'io così.
> Mia sorella a venticinque anni dorme nel lettone con mia madre.
> la cosa era saltuaria prima, ma si è accentuata fino a diventare quotidiana quando, otto anni fa, io sono uscita di casa.
> 
> ...


Quoto.


----------



## Vera (30 Aprile 2019)

Mia figlia ha dormito, da subito, da sola. Tante volte, quando era piccola,  le ho chiesto di dormire con me, nel lettone. Durante la notte mi veniva vicino e mi sussurrava all'orecchio "Mamma, posso andare nel mio letto?" Io dicevo sì e lei, con il suo inseparabile cuscino, se ne andava.
Ancora oggi è così. Ha dormito con me solo quando ho rotto con il mio ex. Penso lo facesse per assicurarsi non piangessi. Dopo tanti anni ha scoperto che anche le mamme piangono.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Mia figlia ha dormito, da subito, da sola. Tante volte, quando era piccola,  le ho chiesto di dormire con me, nel lettone. Durante la notte mi veniva vicino e mi sussurrava all'orecchio "Mamma, posso andare nel mio letto?" Io dicevo sì e lei, con il suo inseparabile cuscino, se ne andava.
> Ancora oggi è così. Ha dormito con me solo quando ho rotto con il mio ex. Penso lo facesse per assicurarsi non piangessi. Dopo tanti anni ha scoperto che anche le mamme piangono.


Il co-sleeping può essere rassicurante i primi mesi. 
Se un bambino si sveglia va rassicurato e può succedere di crollare mentre è nel lettone.
Ma sempre con il principio saldo che è una situazione incidentale.


----------



## Vera (30 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Il co-sleeping può essere rassicurante i primi mesi.
> Se un bambino si sveglia va rassicurato e può succedere di crollare mentre è nel lettone.
> Ma sempre con il principio saldo che è una situazione incidentale.


Sono contentissima così eh. A volte sento mamme disperate perché hanno i figli, ormai adolescenti,  che non si scollano dal letto e dentro di me faccio la ola. Tra l'altro mia figlia scoperchia il letto e parla tanto, mentre dorme. Anzi, meglio dire, anche quando dorme.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Aprile 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Sono contentissima così eh. A volte sento mamme disperate perché hanno i figli, ormai adolescenti,  che non si scollano dal letto e dentro di me faccio la ola. Tra l'altro mia figlia scoperchia il letto e parla tanto, mentre dorme. Anzi, meglio dire, anche quando dorme.


Un paio di volte ho trovato mio figlio con la testa dalla parte dei piedi (su un letto a castello)  fantastico se l’avesse fatto nel mio letto.
Comunque adesso i miei figli fanno co-sleeping con i loro compagni :rotfl:


----------



## Vera (30 Aprile 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Un paio di volte ho trovato mio figlio con la testa dalla parte dei piedi (su un letto a castello)  fantastico se l’avesse fatto nel mio letto.
> Comunque adesso i miei figli fanno co-sleeping con i loro compagni :rotfl:


E fanno bene


----------



## Brunetta (1 Maggio 2019)

“(...) Al momento, dalle nostre parti, si fanno troppi pochi figli, il paese invecchia, e inoltre la cultura psicologica e non solo si va a frammischiare a una prospettiva prestazionale della genitorialità che rende i bambini oggetto di attenzioni paradossali che diventano quasi asfittiche. I due prodotti combinati, forse anche uniti a variabili della personalità dei genitori a nevrosi anche di basso lignaggio, producono questo nuovo fenomeno dei bambini scoraggiati a diventare grandi, bambini ai quali, in quanto pochi, viene chiesto di rimanere bambini al più a lungo possibile: il loro stato di piccoli infatti è un ritorno narcisistico importante, fa sentire ancora giovani, fa sentire al centro della vita, anestetizza il desiderio di fare un altro bambino. A questo dato interno io correlo: allattamenti eccessivamente prolunguati, modalità di accudimento per cui per esempio non si fa dormire mai un bambino nella sua camera, ma anche bambini che sono portati nel passeggino ben oltre l’età appropriata (bambini grandi per i passeggini che li ospitano. Un bambino per esempio: dovrebbe andare alla scuola materna a piedi) bambini che portano il ciuccio fino a molto grandi. Questi comportamenti che scoraggiano l’autonomizzazione continuano poi mi pare di notare a catena fino all’età adulta: bambini la cui amministrazione dei compiti è completamente delegata agli adulti, bambini che sono accompagnati in luoghi dove magari semplicemente non dovrebbero andare o andare da un po’ più grandi da soli, e via fino a comportamenti iperprotettivi e quindi molto svalutanti implicitamente, in adolescenza, (che di solito si accompagneranno a grandi richieste di ordine prestazionale nello sport o nell’andamento scolastico). Quando già nella prima infanzia si imbocca questa china si corre un rischio di debolezza e problematicità nell’età più adulta importante: i bambini cominciano subito a essere premiati in quanto carini e piccini, desiderabili e graziosi, ma scoraggiati e svalutati nella loro capacità di affrontare delle sfide. Il passeggino prolungato per esempio è una questione davvero da non sottovalutare, per fare un esempio, perché come messaggio implicito sta a indicare una mancanza di fiducia e di pazienza rispetto ai tempi fisiologici e necessari per imparare a camminare, per reggere un passo da grandi. Ci piaci come piccino, e carino, non ci piace che cammini da solo perché cadi, perché tu sei uno che cade, perché sei lento.”

https://beizauberei.wordpress.com/


----------



## oriente70 (4 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> “(...) Al momento, dalle nostre parti, si fanno troppi pochi figli, il paese invecchia, e inoltre la cultura psicologica e non solo si va a frammischiare a una prospettiva prestazionale della genitorialità che rende i bambini oggetto di attenzioni paradossali che diventano quasi asfittiche. I due prodotti combinati, forse anche uniti a variabili della personalità dei genitori a nevrosi anche di basso lignaggio, producono questo nuovo fenomeno dei bambini scoraggiati a diventare grandi, bambini ai quali, in quanto pochi, viene chiesto di rimanere bambini al più a lungo possibile: il loro stato di piccoli infatti è un ritorno narcisistico importante, fa sentire ancora giovani, fa sentire al centro della vita, anestetizza il desiderio di fare un altro bambino. A questo dato interno io correlo: allattamenti eccessivamente prolunguati, modalità di accudimento per cui per esempio non si fa dormire mai un bambino nella sua camera, ma anche bambini che sono portati nel passeggino ben oltre l’età appropriata (bambini grandi per i passeggini che li ospitano. Un bambino per esempio: dovrebbe andare alla scuola materna a piedi) bambini che portano il ciuccio fino a molto grandi. Questi comportamenti che scoraggiano l’autonomizzazione continuano poi mi pare di notare a catena fino all’età adulta: bambini la cui amministrazione dei compiti è completamente delegata agli adulti, bambini che sono accompagnati in luoghi dove magari semplicemente non dovrebbero andare o andare da un po’ più grandi da soli, e via fino a comportamenti iperprotettivi e quindi molto svalutanti implicitamente, in adolescenza, (che di solito si accompagneranno a grandi richieste di ordine prestazionale nello sport o nell’andamento scolastico). Quando già nella prima infanzia si imbocca questa china si corre un rischio di debolezza e problematicità nell’età più adulta importante: i bambini cominciano subito a essere premiati in quanto carini e piccini, desiderabili e graziosi, ma scoraggiati e svalutati nella loro capacità di affrontare delle sfide. Il passeggino prolungato per esempio è una questione davvero da non sottovalutare, per fare un esempio, perché come messaggio implicito sta a indicare una mancanza di fiducia e di pazienza rispetto ai tempi fisiologici e necessari per imparare a camminare, per reggere un passo da grandi. Ci piaci come piccino, e carino, non ci piace che cammini da solo perché cadi, perché tu sei uno che cade, perché sei lento.”
> 
> https://beizauberei.wordpress.com/


Molto dipende dal n. dei figli, 
Esempio: una coppia con un figlio ha un tot di ore da dedicare al figlio, se la stessa coppia ne avesse 2,  il tempo da dedicare a ogni figlio verrebbe dimezzato [emoji41], e così via.
Questo comporta che molte famiglie con più figli  danno  delle piccole responsabilità ( di solito al figlio più grande) nelle menage familiare.
Nel mio caso con tre figli abbiamo a che fare con tre caratteri differenti [emoji16] e anche quello "lento" deve arrivare dove sono arrivati gli altri [emoji41]"da solo".
Poi c'è il problema Mamme [emoji16] troppo attaccate[emoji7] e lì so guai[emoji51].
Gli scontri più cruenti con Lei sono avvenuti solo per staccarla dai figli[emoji7].


----------



## Brunetta (4 Maggio 2019)

oriente70 ha detto:


> Molto dipende dal n. dei figli,
> Esempio: una coppia con un figlio ha un tot di ore da dedicare al figlio, se la stessa coppia ne avesse 2,  il tempo da dedicare a ogni figlio verrebbe dimezzato [emoji41], e così via.
> Questo comporta che molte famiglie con più figli  danno  delle piccole responsabilità ( di solito al figlio più grande) nelle menage familiare.
> Nel mio caso con tre figli abbiamo a che fare con tre caratteri differenti [emoji16] e anche quello "lento" deve arrivare dove sono arrivati gli altri [emoji41]"da solo".
> ...


Se ti interessa 
https://beizauberei.wordpress.com/

Faccio una estrapolazione:
”(...) Una giovane donna che si sente svalutata nelle sue potenzialità figlia di una madre che svaluta aspetti di sé, tramite la svalutazione della prole, vivrà uno stato di scacco con la nascita dei figli, e le parti di sé già vissute come poco degne, potrebbero essere percepite come davvero minacciate. Se è poco sicura di sé, potrebbe vivere le richieste dell’accudimento come un’occasione spaventosa, che la agita e rispetto alle quali sentirsi molto inadeguata, il che a sua volta potrebbe indurla a dare quelle risposte non pienamente efficaci alle domande poste dal bambino, per esempio cadendo in atteggiamenti troppo burberi e aggressivi, oppure al contrario in una specie di sudditanza nei confronti del bambino, da cui finirà col farsi tiranneggiare. In questo senso, non c’è niente di più pestilenziale della retorica secondo cui un bambino sa sempre quello che è meglio per se, con questa teoria per cui se non fa certe cose è perché non vuole farle, e per cui alla fine si va ad azzerare la competenza genitoriale nello svolgere la sua funzione.
(...) La genitorialità su più figli perfeziona la propria competenza emotiva, riscrive i passaggi, aggiusta il tiro, fa prendere contatto con le diversità endogene dei bambini, e fa ripensare perciò in modo completamente diverso il discorso di cui si è stati oggetto, la narrativa che ci ha scritto: ci fa raccontare in modo molto più preciso e accurato quando ci si rappresenta come genitori. Non limitarsi al primo figlio ha quindi anche questo vantaggio psicologico per la madre e generalmente per i genitori.”


----------



## oriente70 (4 Maggio 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti interessa
> https://beizauberei.wordpress.com/
> 
> Faccio una estrapolazione:
> ...





Brunetta ha detto:


> Se ti interessa
> https://beizauberei.wordpress.com/
> 
> Faccio una estrapolazione:
> ...


Grazie .


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2019)

I miei 4 figli, dal primo giorno che sono tornati a casa dopo i 4 parti, hanno dormito nella loro camera. MIa moglie ha sempre allattato ed alzarsi la notte non era una passeggiata, ma le regole sono state chiare da subito, ognuno in camera sua.
Oggi che sono grandicelli, quando escono la sera e ritornano e magari io sono già a letto, passano dalla mia camera, ciao pa notte, ma non vi entrano.
Dovessi rinascere rifarei tutto così, ma non tanto per il sesso coniugale che quello lo si può fare anche in auto come facciamo noi, ma proprio perché non viviamo in una comunità ma in una famiglia, ognuno con il suo ruolo.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> I miei 4 figli, dal primo giorno che sono tornati a casa dopo i 4 parti, hanno dormito nella loro camera. MIa moglie ha sempre allattato ed alzarsi la notte non era una passeggiata, ma le regole sono state chiare da subito, ognuno in camera sua.
> Oggi che sono grandicelli, quando escono la sera e ritornano e magari io sono già a letto, passano dalla mia camera, ciao pa notte, ma non vi entrano.
> Dovessi rinascere rifarei tutto così, ma non tanto per il sesso coniugale che quello lo si può fare anche in auto come facciamo noi, ma proprio perché non viviamo in una comunità ma in una famiglia, ognuno con il suo ruolo.


Direi che i primi mesi sono una situazione a parte, dopo dovrebbe essere una esigenza dei bambini stessi.


----------



## Brunetta (30 Novembre 2019)

Ho saputo recentemente di una ragazza, che aveva perso la madre in adolescenza, che ha dormito con il padre fino al matrimonio


----------

